# Radio reception is rubbish



## hurricane (Jan 8, 2015)

Looking for some advice on a decent radio aerial. 
My MH has an internal amplified one fitted onto the windscreen and the reception is so bad I don't bother switching the radio on. Can't get any FM station never mind radio 2... I have checked all the connections and the aerial power light is on.

Can anyone recommend a good internal model or should I be looking at external which I am loath to fit with drilling holes etc.

This is similar to the one fitted.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Carpoint-20...420757618&sr=8-2&keywords=internal+car+aerial


----------



## Canalsman (Jan 9, 2015)

I have a Blaupunkt windscreen mounted aerial. Details can be found here: Blaupunkt FunLine AM/FM Disc internal windscreen antenna

This works well on FM but is not so good on AM (but usable).

I would recommend it, though a good quality externally mounted aerial should be better.


----------



## rottiontour (Jan 9, 2015)

The best signal you will get with an outside aerial (type metal stick) unhampered by surrounding metal car body or other car parts . It´s physics.... but there must be a hole.


----------



## maxi77 (Jan 9, 2015)

I had been having problems too and finally traced it to one of those 12v usb adapters which was clearly creating a lot of electrical noise,unplug it and it all works fine.


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 9, 2015)

being a rad ham i can tell you a outide antenna is best ,most are cut to one quarter or half wave which uses the van metal as the other half of the wave ps look up half wave dipole on net all will become clear.
you want the antenna as close to the middle of the roof as posable as this will give you a omnidirection creception .if you have a roof hatch nere you could work from there .a magmount will not work on alloy.
You may be able to make some sort of clip /bracket to mount antenna as long as its grounded it will work fine.
No antenna will work under the roof line as its being sheilded <faradays cage>hope this helps regards trev.


----------



## martinr (Jan 9, 2015)

I use the same aerial as above but attached it to the wing, radio now works fine all stations


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 9, 2015)

david this is not fitted correct as the ground plane is not in contact with metal,look up half wave dipole or quarter wave as this is what most car antenna are.my call sign mi 1 dti .


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 9, 2015)

martinr said:


> I use the same aerial as above but attached it to the wing, radio now works fine all stations



correct but will work better if above roof as this acts as a sheild plus on one corner you will be directional.Always put it in the middle of a metal object.


----------



## Penny13 (Jan 9, 2015)

My radio in my fiat ducato is rubbish, fitted a ariel still rubbish  they are well known for it ! I plug my phone in the USB and listen to Radio now.


----------



## Bigpeetee (Jan 9, 2015)

Remember, if a radio antenna is wound into a coil and covered in rubber (Rubber duck) whilst being yob/branch resistant it is less effective as an antenna, but then even the standard rod antenna isn't a usually a quarter wave long (approx 710mm or 28inches) for the middle of the FM band. So is also inefficient in operation.

Most things are a compromise, but an antenna in a tin can isn't best for reception. Even glass/plastic windows etc reduces the strength of the incoming radio waves ( to prove this I operated my external wifi antenna on the table, when the plastic window was opened, the signal strength improved. When my side window was smashed a few years a go, I placed a part of the plastic in an old microwave oven and heated for 30 seconds, it got hot, showing that it was absorbing radio energy or stopping radio energy entering the interior of the vehicle. Whilst it will have a much lesser effect at the FM/DAB frequencies, you still get a poorer signal.

An outside antenna is best and as mentioned, ideal if placed in the centre of a large metal plate, however, as with most things, a compromise has to be struck. If you have a standard antenna, ensure that the metal connector is in metal to metal contact with the steel of the bodywork, when a low resistance is made, protect bodywork to stop corrosion.

Remember also that remote rural areas or screens such as trees, hills etc can drastically reduce the signal strength to the point of being impractical to use.

When stationary, if you hear an FM station, but it's noisy, often moving your vehicle even a couple of feet can bring the signal up quite considerably. If you are listening to a station that is across the sea from you, as the tide changes so can the signal strength (same for TV)

Of course you could always get an auto sat dome and use the radio transmissions (unless you are under trees, behind buildings etc) or just take CDs with you!!

My 14 year old Ducatto has a rubber duck mounted on the wing and a radio, not sure if it is the manuf supplied or not but it works OK, not brilliantly, but more than adequate, it's the speakers in the doors that's the problem. Perhaps the previous owner liked loud music and had blown one of the cones so that at anything more than moderate volume it distorts to hell. Still it'll save my ears!!


----------



## flyinghigh (Jan 9, 2015)

There is no substitute for a quality external aerial!
On my A class I tried two quality stick on aerials and they were a complete waste of money, I then tried two normal aerials attached to the chassis but under the bonnet, again a improvement but still a waste of money,
Totally peed off so bit the bullet and brought a quality DAB/ FM/ AM aerial with extra long leads from 
dabonwheels, 
Drilled hole in my GRP roof and fitted the aerial, you must make sure you have a good ground plane,
I used copper tape with adhesive on one side and ran it down inside the wardrobe radiating out from the aerial,
The quality was nothing short of remarkable! Now I can listed to all my program pretty much anywhere in the UK,
Including LBC/magic up to Scotland and Wales,


----------



## yeoblade (Jan 9, 2015)

Had a terrible problem getting decent reception on mine too, in the end I mounted an aerial up on the roof, also had to isolate the solar system when the radio was on due to the interferance from the MPPT controller.



Aerial is bolted onto solar bracket, the white aerial next to it is for the MiFi unit.
Recently fitted the Snipe flat panel for the sat receiver but didn't have time to route the cables properly yet so they're just going in the roof window at the mo.

Original fitted aerial was on front wing, absolutly Cr@p there


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 9, 2015)

just to let you know a bit of tin foil or light alloy will work as a ground plane and thats whats under the glass roof of my van from new and it riveted to the frame structure though not required,and yes david i agree with you i do prefer my usb stick running my taste of music compared to the drival radio dj stuff.


----------



## QFour (Jan 9, 2015)

Got an Alpine Sterio System in ours and its great. We use the arial that came with the original system. Only problem we have is Doris. She always talks over the radio at the most in-opertune moments....


----------



## tadpole58 (Jan 10, 2015)

You need to make an appointment to see your doctor straight away - sounds like a bad case of Van Aerial Disease to me


----------



## Ivory55 (Jan 10, 2015)

If you have a built in regulator bull finch sell a brass adaptor that goes between the bottle and your hose that fits intermarche bottles. Not a lot of money either, and small so less space and weight then hose and regulator.


----------



## AIKIDOMO (Jan 10, 2015)

Got one of these.....never looked back. I has a mag mount aerial as well.
Sonichi S100 Digital Radio Adaptor iPod AUX FM Transmitter Detachable Faceplate | eBay


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 10, 2015)

yeoblade said:


> Had a terrible problem getting decent reception on mine too, in the end I mounted an aerial up on the roof, also had to isolate the solar system when the radio was on due to the interferance from the MPPT controller.
> View attachment 26965
> 
> Aerial is bolted onto solar bracket, the white aerial next to it is for the MiFi unit.
> ...



the aerial is to close to the s/panel ,if you could move it about 3 ft away and put a ferit ring on the solar controler and at the end of antenna going into the back of radio this will stop interferance.


----------



## yeoblade (Jan 10, 2015)

trevskoda said:


> the aerial is to close to the s/panel ,if you could move it about 3 ft away and put a ferit ring on the solar controler and at the end of antenna going into the back of radio this will stop interferance.



I had the interference from S/Panel even when using the wing mounted aerial, ( I even get interference on the radio in my garage 5 metres away from the van !) Will get some ferrite rings and try the on the cables.
You won't believe how many hours I have spent trying to get the radio to work. The aerial I fitted is an amplified one but I found that powering it up made no difference, so I don't.
As Simplyloco said a while back -  DAB doesn't have  these interference problems.


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 10, 2015)

yeoblade said:


> I had the interference from S/Panel even when using the wing mounted aerial, ( I even get interference on the radio in my garage 5 metres away from the van !) Will get some ferrite rings and try the on the cables.
> You won't believe how many hours I have spent trying to get the radio to work. The aerial I fitted is an amplified one but I found that powering it up made no difference, so I don't.
> As Simplyloco said a while back -  DAB doesn't have  these interference problems.



dont use a amp it only for inificent antenni and is broad banded which will amp up just about anything even the neighbours cat,if you are not using a standard omni stick then a yagi directional would be best as the elements give you a gain,looks like a small tv antenna.but then you have the bother of pointing it in the right direction,i could not be arsed with this myself.hope this helps ,trev.


----------



## campertwo (Jan 30, 2015)

Just reading through these posts. We have a similar problem. Had a brand new radio fitted a while ago & still getting intermitent loss of channels whilst driving! The steel aerial is sited on the nearside wing. Solutions please???? Thanks :sad:


----------



## st3v3 (Jan 30, 2015)

I've got a halfrauds screen DAB aerial with a bit that sticks to the metal pillar. Works well, until I turn the TV on which is just below it. Tuning before anyone pipes up...

The standard sprinter FM aerial works fine too, with a decent head unit.


----------



## hurricane (Jan 30, 2015)

I have tried using my tablet with FM radio app connected to the radio by a jack lead and using mobile internet then the radio works great.  :scared:


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 30, 2015)

campertwo said:


> Just reading through these posts. We have a similar problem. Had a brand new radio fitted a while ago & still getting intermitent loss of channels whilst driving! The steel aerial is sited on the nearside wing. Solutions please???? Thanks :sad:



must be above the ground plane,roof roof roof and make sure you have a ground plane if f/ glass roof,a sheet of tin foil will do or alloy a sq foot or so or if there is a frame member put a wire from antenna grount to that point.


----------



## campertwo (Jan 31, 2015)

Ok, maybe I'll try the screen sticky aerial thingy before I decide to drill a hole in the roof? :rolleyes2: Thanks for that.


----------



## campertwo (Feb 8, 2015)

Ok, fitted the aerial yesterday. A 12inch long one with little box attached that sticks to the inside of windscreen behind the mirror. Powered by the live radio feed & earth to an existing bolt in the roof headlining tray (some of you will know what I mean) The hardest part was feeding the wires along the top of the screen & particulary down through & into the dash (dismantle time) so they couln't be seen! Anyway it works well on the driveway, but the test will be when we go away next weekend? I'll let y'all know. Btw it costs £13 from ebay shop inc p&p. :dance:


----------



## profiterole (Feb 9, 2015)

hurricane said:


> Looking for some advice on a decent radio aerial.
> My MH has an internal amplified one fitted onto the windscreen


Amplified internal antenna are all rubbish. However nowadays even external antennas can't reach a proper signal.

FM coverage has worsened over the years. Broadcasters don't invest in FM repeaters and in some cases switch to web-only (Jazz FM is one case). DAB is even worse.

I am not mobile at the moment but I get a good FM reception by plugging a rtl-srd device like this:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00C37AZXK/ref=pe_385040_30332200_TE_item

into my laptop and the install SDRSharp. The included antenna is just ok, but one could attach a longer piece of wire. With a decent antenna, even a couple of metres of wire hanging out your window, and that dongle, I can get good signals.

If instead of SDRsharp you install the included software (BlazeVideo), then you get a few digital radios and many digital TV stations.


----------



## maxi77 (Feb 9, 2015)

profiterole said:


> Amplified internal antenna are all rubbish. However nowadays even external antennas can't reach a proper signal.
> 
> FM coverage has worsened over the years. Broadcasters don't invest in FM repeaters and in some cases switch to web-only (Jazz FM is one case). DAB is even worse.
> 
> ...



Whilst I agree digital coverage is crap much of my problems with FM have been caused by noisy power supplies forsatnavs etc. I now check out newones for noise before using them in the car or van.


----------



## profiterole (Feb 10, 2015)

maxi77 said:


> Whilst I agree digital coverage is crap much of my problems with FM have been caused by noisy power supplies forsatnavs etc. I now check out newones for noise before using them in the car or van.


If you think interference on FM is bad, you should see what it has done to short waves. I've had to give up my favourite hobby (ham radio listening) because I'm surrounded by switched power supplies. I'm sure inside a camper it's more or less the same. 

The advantage of the dongle I've mentioned is that it's tiny antenna has a magnetic base that can be stuck to your roof when needed. Bigger antennas can be connected too. Buy them from Ebay USA or Amazon USA. Check that they ship to the UK and keep each order under £15 (including shipping). 

I bought the dongle last year when it was only £7 including shipping from China.


----------



## campertwo (Feb 12, 2015)

profiterole said:


> Amplified internal antenna are all rubbish. However nowadays even external antennas can't reach a proper signal.
> 
> FM coverage has worsened over the years. Broadcasters don't invest in FM repeaters and in some cases switch to web-only (Jazz FM is one case). DAB is even worse.
> 
> ...



Doh!!!:mad2:


----------



## campertwo (Feb 16, 2015)

Just returned from a nice weekend away & as far as the reception from the new screen aerial is concerned....................... no difference really! :mad1: 
I guess the signal is being blocked by the slight overhang of the cab?
Damn!! Thought I may have cracked it by now? So I may have to start drilling a hole in the roof (hate saying that) & install a short roof aerial! Mad again :mad1:


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 16, 2015)

campertwo said:


> Just returned from a nice weekend away & as far as the reception from the new screen aerial is concerned....................... no difference really! :mad1:
> I guess the signal is being blocked by the slight overhang of the cab?
> Damn!! Thought I may have cracked it by now? So I may have to start drilling a hole in the roof (hate saying that) & install a short roof aerial! Mad again :mad1:



use a full quarter wave stick rather than a loaded antenna and make sure its earthed or a sheet of tin as a ground ,as big as you can fitt if required ,but if your roof is alloy rather than grp you will be ok.:idea:


----------



## Canalsman (Feb 16, 2015)

campertwo said:


> Just returned from a nice weekend away & as far as the reception from the new screen aerial is concerned....................... no difference really! :mad1:
> I guess the signal is being blocked by the slight overhang of the cab?
> Damn!! Thought I may have cracked it by now? So I may have to start drilling a hole in the roof (hate saying that) & install a short roof aerial! Mad again :mad1:



May I refer you to my posting at the beginning of this thread ...



POI Admin said:


> I have a Blaupunkt windscreen mounted aerial. Details can be found here: Blaupunkt FunLine AM/FM Disc internal windscreen antenna
> 
> This works well on FM but is not so good on AM (but usable).
> 
> I would recommend it, though a good quality externally mounted aerial should be better.


----------



## hurricane (Feb 16, 2015)

profiterole said:


> Amplified internal antenna are all rubbish. However nowadays even external antennas can't reach a proper signal.
> 
> FM coverage has worsened over the years. Broadcasters don't invest in FM repeaters and in some cases switch to web-only (Jazz FM is one case). DAB is even worse.
> 
> ...



I have just ordered this dongle from Amazon. Will keep you posted results when it arrives.

http://www.amazon.com/KEEDOX®-RTL-S...d_sim_e_2?ie=UTF8&refRID=0V0BDJT12E9FDW3HM570

Have also installed SDRsharp so should be ready for dongle.


----------



## Captain Biggles (Feb 17, 2015)

trevskoda said:


> being a rad ham i can tell you a outide antenna is best ,most are cut to one quarter or half wave which uses the van metal as the other half of the wave ps look up half wave dipole on net all will become clear.
> you want the antenna as close to the middle of the roof as posable as this will give you a omnidirection creception .if you have a roof hatch nere you could work from there .a magmount will not work on alloy.
> You may be able to make some sort of clip /bracket to mount antenna as long as its grounded it will work fine.
> No antenna will work under the roof line as its being sheilded <faradays cage>hope this helps regards trev.



Some very 'sound' advice OM G6FDO dah-di-dah

     Captain Biggles     lane:


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 17, 2015)

hurricane said:


> I have just ordered this dongle from Amazon. Will keep you posted results when it arrives.
> 
> Amazon.com: KEEDOX® RTL-SDR, FM+DAB, DVB-T USB Stick Set with RTL2832U & R820T. Great SDR for SDR#, HDSDR with: Electronics
> 
> Have also installed SDRsharp so should be ready for dongle.



not much use if you are on android as most small units are these days.


----------



## flyinghigh (Feb 17, 2015)

There is NO SUBITUTE for a quality roof aerial with good ground plane,
You can chuck money at it by buying stick on and rubber duck aerials but in the long term I suggest you bite the bullet and do the the job properly and just the once! IMO:dance:


----------



## big billy (Feb 17, 2015)

*Aerials*

Just the thread I need, I need to replace the aerial on my Autocruise Starfire 2002, it's mounted on the o/s front wing, how do I get to underneath to remove it and fit the new one, any help appreciated.


----------



## profiterole (Feb 17, 2015)

trevskoda said:


> not much use if you are on android as most small units are these days.


I haven't tried it myself but there's a whole section dedicated to Android on the rtl-sdr website:
android Archives - rtl-sdr.com


----------



## hurricane (Feb 18, 2015)

trevskoda said:


> not much use if you are on android as most small units are these days.



It's on Windows 8.1 so hopefully will be worth a go.


----------



## Bigpeetee (Feb 18, 2015)

Captain Biggles said:


> Some very 'sound' advice OM G6FDO dah-di-dah
> 
> Captain Biggles     lane:



.... . .   .... . .   -.. .   --.  .--  ---..  .---   .---   .--.   -..-.   --   --.-   .-.   .--.

One of the longest CW call signs!!  Great for QRSS/M


----------



## Bigpeetee (Feb 18, 2015)

Downside of having antenna on top of roof of motorhome, it can hit low bridges, branches etc

Look up cloverleaf antenna, low profile but takes up huge amount of roof space or cross dipoles (these aren't available to buy before anyone asks!!)

They are onmidirectional and don't require a ground plane either!!

Did try out a stub mast from the tow bar with a mini rotator and a couple of Quick Release yagis  great for 6m to 23cm but no use for 10gHz!!

But for ordinary FM/AM radio my wing mounted one works just fine!!


----------



## flyinghigh (Feb 18, 2015)

Bigpeetee said:


> Downside of having antenna on top of roof of motorhome, it can hit low bridges, branches etc
> !



I would agree but in my case the aerial is about 1 foot long and it's near the sat dome, so if I wipe out my aerial at £ 30 it would be nothing compared to the sat dome at £1000. And I have clipped it moving near some trees but the centre section is flexible enough to cause no damage to roof or aerial,
But basically you get nothing for nothing in this world so if you use a Micky mouse aerial then it doesn't matter how top quality your radio is you will still have receiving problems,
You are much better having a cheap Sanyo/goodman radio at £20 from halfroud and a decent aerial then at least you will receive a signal In between the static


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 18, 2015)

hurricane said:


> It's on Windows 8.1 so hopefully will be worth a go.



think linux has it to as android is based on linux .thanks folks.


----------



## campertwo (Feb 22, 2015)

Maybe I should go for a stubby aerial on the roof? So if I clock something, it will bend back without any damage?


----------



## profiterole (Feb 22, 2015)

What about an antenna with a magnetic base that you can install/remove when you want? The only con would be that you'd have to run a wire through the window. The trade-off is that you don't have to drill through the roof. £3.99 on Amazon UK.


----------



## buttsvanman (Feb 22, 2015)

*Starfire Aerial*



big billy said:


> Just the thread I need, I need to replace the aerial on my Autocruise Starfire 2002, it's mounted on the o/s front wing, how do I get to underneath to remove it and fit the new one, any help appreciated.



No need to go underneath aerial can be accessed from door when it's open


----------



## campertwo (Feb 23, 2015)

profiterole said:


> What about an antenna with a magnetic base that you can install/remove when you want? The only con would be that you'd have to run a wire through the window. The trade-off is that you don't have to drill through the roof. £3.99 on Amazon UK.



Aluminium & Fibreglass roof. methinks it also may come off when I do 70 mph ish?


----------



## campertwo (Feb 23, 2015)

But thats very similar to what I have & where it already installed, and its signal is forever coming & going when I'm driving!


----------



## Barnacle (Feb 23, 2015)

Pendel said:


> I use my status tv aerial - it will receive very weak signals esp if power is switched on.  Ok when driving as well.



I also use the amplifier on my status ariel, it has an input for FM and it works great. I don't know how Swift ever got away with fitting radios to their vehicles that you couldn't get a reception on.


----------



## hurricane (Mar 4, 2015)

profiterole said:


> Amplified internal antenna are all rubbish. However nowadays even external antennas can't reach a proper signal.
> 
> FM coverage has worsened over the years. Broadcasters don't invest in FM repeaters and in some cases switch to web-only (Jazz FM is one case). DAB is even worse.
> 
> ...



Have now installed the drivers for the plug in DVB-T+DAB+FM device and BlazeVideo but it keeps saying "No Signal" when scanning for channels.  I also bought an aerial adaptor lead for it so I can attach my Status to it but still getting no signal. 

MCX To Coax Socket Adaptor Lead Convertor TV Card DVB-T To Coax Aerial Female | eBay 

What am I doing wrong??   :mad2:


----------



## yeoblade (Mar 4, 2015)

hurricane said:


> Have now installed the drivers for the plug in DVB-T+DAB+FM device and BlazeVideo but it keeps saying "No Signal" when scanning for channels.  I also bought an aerial adaptor lead for it so I can attach my Status to it but still getting no signal.
> 
> MCX To Coax Socket Adaptor Lead Convertor TV Card DVB-T To Coax Aerial Female | eBay
> 
> What am I doing wrong??   :mad2:



The same as me I think, couldn't get mine to work either. Win7 or 8 compatability probs?


----------



## mossypossy (Mar 4, 2015)

Excuse me

I thought analogue radio was gonna be killed off in the next year or so.

Do not put any money into it now


----------



## bongovanman (Mar 5, 2015)

iv had similar probs too. iv a wing mounted rubber duck in swift suntor . the radio keeps going into pi seek and only station that seems to kick in is classic fm . i upgraded radio and still getting same problems. i was thinking the overhead cab causing as said before (


----------



## profiterole (Mar 10, 2015)

Are you keeping the small antenna fully outside the vehicle? Have you tried at home from the 1st/2nd floor? How rural is your location?

But have you tried scanning also for dab and fm, or only for digital tv? I have always had problems with dab scanning, but you can get digital radio on freeview (digital tv).

The supplied antenna should be enough to receive at least 50 channels.


----------



## hurricane (Mar 11, 2015)

profiterole said:


> Are you keeping the small antenna fully outside the vehicle? Have you tried at home from the 1st/2nd floor? How rural is your location?
> 
> But have you tried scanning also for dab and fm, or only for digital tv? I have always had problems with dab scanning, but you can get digital radio on freeview (digital tv).
> 
> The supplied antenna should be enough to receive at least 50 channels.



I tried to get it working in my house, out in the garden, even bought a lead to connect the dongle  onto my house TV aerial and still says No Signal.   :sad:


----------



## grandadbaza (Mar 11, 2015)

I ran a coax from the radio direct to the Status amplifier and it works a treat wherever I go,  I did check with the tech people at Status and they said it would only work if you had the Status with the pull out  telescopic aerials , I have mine pulled out just a couple of inches to get the good signal


----------



## profiterole (Mar 13, 2015)

hurricane said:


> I tried to get it working in my house, out in the garden, even bought a lead to connect the dongle  onto my house TV aerial and still says No Signal.   :sad:


How do you scan for channels? What is your PC set up? Have you installed all the drivers?


----------



## hurricane (Mar 16, 2015)

profiterole said:


> How do you scan for channels? What is your PC set up? Have you installed all the drivers?




Apologies for delay in replying, just back from the Oystercatcher meet with not much internet signal. I down loaded the Blaze HDTV 6.0 software and drivers from the supplied disc. I am using Windows 8.1 and also tried it on an old laptop with xp but still same result.
As soon as I open the Blaze it asks if you want to scan for channels when it can't find any due to no signal. Does the dongle need a driver? What else can I do?


----------



## yeoblade (Mar 16, 2015)

yeoblade said:


> The same as me I think, couldn't get mine to work either. Win7 or 8 compatability probs?



As I said above, mine was the same, scanned for channels but none found. It was for win 8 but didn't work on win 8. Used house ariel too. Returned it to ebay seller and got refund.

Years ago I had a XP based one that did work OK


----------



## grandadbaza (Sep 8, 2015)

flyinghigh said:


> There is no substitute for a quality external aerial!
> On my A class I tried two quality stick on aerials and they were a complete waste of money, I then tried two normal aerials attached to the chassis but under the bonnet, again a improvement but still a waste of money,
> Totally peed off so bit the bullet and brought a quality DAB/ FM/ AM aerial with extra long leads from
> dabonwheels,
> ...



Hi  just wondered if I could tap you for a bit more info,
Which was the actual aerial you bought and was it for a DAB radio or a FM /AM  radio, also can you give a better description of how you ran it and how much copper  tape you used and did you connect it to an earth point , would be very interested in improving my radio reception


----------



## Jimhunterj4 (Sep 8, 2015)

Ditch the radio Alan and get a floyd album on lol


----------



## hurricane (Sep 9, 2015)

Jimhunterj4 said:


> Ditch the radio Alan and get a floyd album on lol



Dire Straits album any good Jim?


----------



## DocMartin (Sep 9, 2015)

*Simple and effective FM aerial*

I had the same problems with that cheap active screen aerial, in short it was useless. The Daihatsu Hijet has a pillar aerial when a radio is fitted. However, this can't be used if you have a Romahome pod as it is in the way. So what I did was make my own aerial. I bought a 5 metre aerial extension cable and ran it from the car radio aerial socket into the pod and made a dipole by attaching 28" of wire to the centre pin and another 28" length to the screen. I spread it into a T shape then placed it along the side shelf. It works fine in this fibreglass pod. No interference from USB voltage droppers either and no messing about with ground planes. No drilling of holes either as I have removed the rear window from the cab, (did this so I could chuck clothes etc onto the seats).


----------



## Deadsfo (Sep 10, 2015)

fitted a very cheap Aldi radio, it claims to do lots of things,blue tooth,USB,SD, card, and in fact seems to to do all these things ,but it wont give me any AM channels FM is great clear reception and all the channels ,any ideas welcomed


----------



## Deadsfo (Sep 11, 2015)

yes 3 xFM  channels with 6 saves and 2 X AM channels, would'nt be asking otherwise


----------



## Jimhunterj4 (Sep 12, 2015)

hurricane said:


> Dire Straits album any good Jim?



Alchemy will do nicely


----------



## trevskoda (Sep 12, 2015)

profiterole said:


> What about an antenna with a magnetic base that you can install/remove when you want? The only con would be that you'd have to run a wire through the window. The trade-off is that you don't have to drill through the roof. £3.99 on Amazon UK.



please tell how that works on alloy or grp.:rolleyes2:


----------

